# CGC test questions; it's coming up this week already!



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

There's a similar thread on this, but I didn't want to hijack.

I know many of you are so far past a simple CGC, but I must admit, this is a kinda big deal to me. If anyone recalls my early posts with this dog, you might understand why I feel that way. (I was told early on he was probably a big ole nervebag and such) :rofl: and well, there was some truth to that. :blush:. We've been workin' though. 

I've read the AKC page on the testing, so I'm familiar with that.

I think he will have trouble with:

--Being touched. He will not bark, growl, etc at all, but he may sort of "draw back" from them. He's not fond of a random person coming up to pet his head. He did ok with it with the trainers, but he wasn't thrilled for sure. (It didn't help that the first time they tried this, the trainer accidentally stepped hard on his foot, but still.) If he shows some hesitation or shyness or perhaps moves slightly away, is that failure? On that same note, it says they will lift each paw. I don't think he'll care a lot, but may again, try to get away from them. 

--Distraction. It is said they may drop various items and it is most likely items he's never seen. He will be startled, I believe. I doubt he will bark, but if he did, is that failure?

Is the handler allowed to use hand signals? I can't find that mentioned in the AKC page. This will likely be harder on me than him, as it is a little more automatic to me than it probably should be.

For those that administer these tests, I'd love to know what is the most common thing for failure of a test? Is it one thing, or a combination of failures? It sounds as though there is a lot of objectivity in this test, but I don't know how there wouldn't be. Rules don't appear to be super black and white. As an administrator, that must be tough at times.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

As I said in the other thread, the hardest part for most dogs is being pet. They either are worried about me and back away or they want to mug me. Only failure I have had, though, was a dog who wanted to eat me. I tell people as the test starts that they may do what ever they need to do to keep their dog's attention during the test. They, of course, can not use toys or treats, but they can pretend that they have these objects in their pockets or hands. They also can not physically hold their dog in position. Many people talk with their dogs to remind them to pay attention. There is nothing in the rules that says you can not tell your dog to sit over and over again or to watch. I had one woman that kept her dog thinking about her and not me (very social dog who had failed many tests) by saying "cookie" during the petting and grooming test. You can pat your leg to keep your dog with you during the heeling part of the test. You are now permitted to pick up the dog's foot for the evaluator so they can touch the nails. For me, the only automatic fail is a dog that tries to bite me or goes after another dog. We are also permitted to run a dog through the test a second time if they fail only one exercise. 

During the greeting part of the test we recommend people do not approach each other directly. You can't be 10' apart, but you do not have to have your dogs nose to nose. You can also maintain eye contact with your dog and tell it to sit/watch.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I believe I had Yoko at a heel most of the time. I have the AKC permitted placement of my hand for her heel command (hand sits at your belly button). She stayed at heel for most of it. I may have given the leave it for either the object that was dropped or passing the other dog. It was a few years ago now, so trying to recall that. At training class, your trainer should be helping you with the stranger approach. All other handlers (with out their dogs) approach one at a time and give your dog treats. This is to desensitize your dog to strangers approaching. Should be worked through slowly, one person at a time making sure your dog is comfortable in the situation. If you dog is not comfortable, figure out the comfort zone and work from there.

How is your dog being held by a stranger while you are out of site? That was the only thing I was worried about with Yoko. She started to get worried but didnt get too vocal before I returned to her.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

lhczth said:


> As I said in the other thread, the hardest part for most dogs is being pet. They either are worried about me and back away or they want to mug me. Only failure I have had, though, was a dog who wanted to eat me. I tell people as the test starts that they may do what ever they need to do to keep their dog's attention during the test. They, of course, can not use toys or treats, but they can pretend that they have these objects in their pockets or hands. They also can not physically hold their dog in position. Many people talk with their dogs to remind them to pay attention. There is nothing in the rules that says you can not tell your dog to sit over and over again or to watch. I had one woman that kept her dog thinking about her and not me (very social dog who had failed many tests) by saying "cookie" during the petting and grooming test. You can pat your leg to keep your dog with you during the heeling part of the test. You are now permitted to pick up the dog's foot for the evaluator so they can touch the nails. *For me, the only automatic fail is a dog that tries to bite me* or goes after another dog. We are also permitted to run a dog through the test a second time if they fail only one exercise.
> 
> During the greeting part of the test we recommend people do not approach each other directly. You can't be 10' apart, but you do not have to have your dogs nose to nose. You can also maintain eye contact with your dog and tell it to sit/watch.


 
I guess that seems reasonable!!!!!!!!!!!! *Heh! Heh!* Wouldn't seem to be a Good Citizen in that case!!!!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> How is your dog being held by a stranger while you are out of site? That was the only thing I was worried about with Yoko. She started to get worried but didnt get too vocal before I returned to her.


Thank you, lhczth. Almost sounds too easy to pass.?!

dawnandjr -- the separation was my biggest fear before we practiced it in class. I was floored at how well he did, though it was only a one-minute separation. He just sat there. I wish we'd have worked on the whole three minutes, but I know we're likely just fine for 1/3 of it at least.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chelle, it really does depend on the evaluator. If you get a new evaluator, they might fail a dog that exhibits any sign of shyness. Whatever. The test does not cost that much, and there is no list of dogs-that-failed the test, so you can take it more than once. The test itself costs about as much as a single dog class, and i think you get at least as much as that out of it.

You will probably pass. But if he doesn't, you will know what to spend more time on, and then take it again. 

Good luck.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You are allowed to talk to the dog the whole time, use this to your advantage. While they are touching him, keep him focused on you and just keep talking to him They won't just come and touch his head, they will let the dog smell their hand first if they are smart When they are doing the distraction test, talk, talk, talk to the dog...my evaluator ran past the dogs, knocked down chairs, etc Good Luck!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For our distraction test we open and slam a door closed, have a person move around using a walker and we drag a crate dolly. I have seen tests that were barely tests and others that went beyond the purpose of the CGC.


----------

